# scope climbing?



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

I have a bushnell 3-9x40 scope on my 17hmr. At first I was really pleased with it..... Then I started missing. Checked the gun and it is shooting high 3 1/2 inches :-? .
Adjusted to zero 75yds. started missing......
long story short (er) I had to down click that scope 22 clicks so far and I have to do it again. I am not knocking it around. All shooting has been off a harris bipod. All connections are very tight. 
HAs anyone else had this happen to them? I am thinking something in the scope itself. The adjuster knob is very snug so I am sure it is not backing off. Or at least I don't think it is. Until I know for sure what it is I can't be sure of what is'nt...........


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Send it back


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

Mogley, I put a bushnell 3-9x40 on my marlin 17vs. I've just recently been noticing that it has gradually been shooting higher with each trip to the range. I just click it down and blame it on bumping in and out of the truck. Thanks for posting. I'll look into it as best I can and get back to you


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

My advise, Throw that POS Bushnell away and buy a good scope. Burris, Nikon, Leupold. If you are on a budget BSA, my dad had a Tasco Varmint scope on his .17 HMR and loves it, I'm a Burris man myself.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

I've had a couple Tasco pieces, and for the money, they're not half bad. I've got a 6.5-24x50mm NcStar scope on my Ruger 10/22 race gun right now. $110 and it's amazing. I haven't had any experience with Bushnell, but most of what I hear isn't good. Of course, you can't trust forums for perfect information...

First...is it only going straight up? If it isn't, then it's probably the elevation adjustment, something internal, and I'd send the scope back.

If it's going off to the sides a little, too, it's probably a mounting issue. Did you check the mounting plate? That's my first guess, and only after you say everything else is tight. The mounting plate is kinda hard to check with the scope still attached.

I'd try taking the scope out of the rings, the rings off the plate, and the plate off the gun, resetting the adjustments on the scope, and then remounting and rezeroing. Not for any particular reason, but just because it would cover all the bases in terms of stuff going wrong.


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

Left tot right is dead nuts no problem but the elevation seems to do what it wants. Everything is tight otherwise. I am gonna thump it around a bit and see how much it changes before putting it on the target. Then probably do some drastic in and out of the elevation screw and try it again. O f course I threw everything out to ship it back. I will have to check my on line orders and see if I can come up with a reciept. It came from Midway


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Dave_w is correct, it could be one of several issues and not the scope itself. Nothing wrong with Bushnell scopes. They make some very good scopes but if it is one of their low end $30 scopes you find at WalMart then all bets are off. I have a Bushnell 3200 Elite on my Savage 17HMR and really like it. Never experience any problems what so ever.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Hmm....if the horizontal axis is perfect, than I'd go out on a limb and say the mounting is fine. I'm willing to say that only because it seems logical to assume that any looseness or defect that would cause that much vertical "wiggle" would necessarily affect the horizontal. And the more I think about it, the more I think that a mounting problem would cause the shots to fly up and down instead of just up all the time.

And if you can't return the scope or fix it, I recommend putting a bullet through it, then placing it on your workbench as a warning to all your other optics.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Guten Morgen everyone,

Throw that thing away. If your on a budget, shop around for a good used
Leupold.
Buy a scope that is at least as much or 2x more than the rifle is
worth. Scopes can be moved from rifle to rifle.

Auf Wiedersehen


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

I am still missing!!! Sighted it in yesterday morning. 10 more clicks down and this times 12 to the left!!!!!!! Put it in the truck and today missed a 75 yard shot. I could see it was about 4 inches off. 
Off being the optimum word because it will be off the gun. I have to find the receipt to see if can go back.
I do have a TAsco on my remingtopn 581 22lr. That will go on for now.
Thanks for the help and assurance I was not losing my mind. This is the first scope issue I have had and I have used $5 scopes on 22's with no problem.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

Your scope should be at least what he gun is worth. If not, do not buy the gun!!!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Take a look over at http://www.natchezss.com/ and check out the Simmon 22 mag A/O scopes they still have left. These are close outs on the old line from Simmons for $55 each. Great little scopes for 22's. I have three of my 22's fitted with these scopes and they perform great. When the new line of their 22 Mag A/O scopes hit the market they will be around $125 or more so this is a great deal while it lasts. Personally, I no longer buy scopes that do not have the A/O feature as the ability to focus in the target, especially small targets is without a doubt a asset.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I had the same problem with a 3x9x40 Bushnell sportview on a 308 years ago. Over the years I've learned that no matter what gun you are going to mount it on you are better off spending extra money on a good quality scope right away. More often than not whatever you spend on those cheap scopes is just money thrown away. With a good scope you don't need to worry about finding your reciept, the company will fix it regardless. I once bought a used Leupold at a gun show, could not get it to zero. I sent it back with a letter to explain that it was second hand and bought at a gun show, didn't matter, they fixed the problem and even replaced the objective lense cause they said it was scratched. (I didn't notice a scratch)

I stick with what I know works, Leupold, Nikon, Sightron and the Bushnell 3200-4200 line only. I do have a high end (for them) BSA on my 10/22 that has given me no problems so far.

Had a Burris Signature once, great scope, you are OK until the scope developes a problem, their customer service just plain sucks, terrible people to deal with.

Trash the scope and get something decent, I'm betting the problem will then go away.

huntin1


----------

